# Koi Verliert schuppen



## kohaku93 (3. Aug. 2006)

Hallo!

Gestern habe ich gesehen das mein koi schuppen verliert, deshalb wollte ich fragen was das problem ist?

Vielen dank für hilfe


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Koi Verliert schuppen*

Hallo,

ein Bild wäre wirklich sehr hilfreich.
Scheuert sich der Fisch, hat er an der Stelle Kratzer oder Rötungen? Handelt es sich dabei um einen Neubesatz?

Ich muss da leider nachharken, denn mit so wenig Angaben begeben wir uns sonst sehr schnell in die Welt der Wahrsagung und Hellseherei


----------



## rainthanner (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Koi Verliert schuppen*



			
				kohaku93 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Gestern habe ich gesehen das mein koi schuppen verliert, deshalb wollte ich fragen was das problem ist?
> 
> Vielen dank für hilfe


 

dem ist eventuell das Wasser zu warm, wenn das Wasser wieder abkühlt zieht er seine Schuppen sicher wieder an, um nicht zu frieren.  




























Nein, war ein Scherz.  

Mach ein Bild und liefere ein paar Infos mehr ab, dann kann man das Problem vielleicht finden.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## kohaku93 (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Koi Verliert schuppen*

Alles wieder ok

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## rainthanner (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Koi Verliert schuppen*



			
				kohaku93 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles wieder ok
> 
> Danke für eure hilfe


 
klar, weil das Wasser rasch abkühlt.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## kohaku93 (5. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Koi Verliert schuppen*

Nein, habe wasser ausgetauscht

Gruß kohaku93


----------

